# Crazy Bald Mountain Deer



## fishingninja1 (Nov 3, 2013)

I was at Bald Mountain in Oakland County today skeet shooting. If you've ever been there then you know that the skeet shooting range is in front of the woods. I saw 4 doe on the edge of the woods today as I was shooting and they didn't move away from the shot sound it was pretty crazy. About about 2 weeks ago I saw a six point buck standing in the parking lot. I don't know if anybody deer hunts there but it is pretty crazy to see that many deer just from the skeet range.

Bryan


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I hunt there and the deer are pretty tough, between the constant noise of the range the HS marchingband and a plethora of hikers the deer aren't scared off too easily. As the deer it's been feast or famine, early in the season I saw 4 deer come out from 3 different directions to an apple tree (move my stand the next night :lol: ) but lately I haven't seen anything except guys with bait!


----------



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

A buddy hunted there, said he saw a massive buck, We thought he was kidding. Two days before opening day a girl in a s-10 hit a monster. I may be mistaken but I think it was the biggest deer on record, it was on tv and in the paper too. He was a mess, he had been watching that deer for weeks.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

farmboy said:


> A buddy hunted there, said he saw a massive buck, We thought he was kidding. Two days before opening day a girl in a s-10 hit a monster. I may be mistaken but I think it was the biggest deer on record, it was on tv and in the paper too. He was a mess, he had been watching that deer for weeks.


I kinda find that hard to believe, do you have a link to an article or a YouTube video? There are hardly any bucks there let alone any monsters.


----------



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

No I dont, but I also have no reason to lie about it either. The deer was taken on state land near Bald Mountain, Iam not sure of the exact location And it was about twenty years ago . I saw the deer on the news and the truck , the deer was huge and the truck was totaled. Also if there are deer at Bald mountain( and we know there are) then there has to be Bucks unless they are there by imaculate conseption.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I wasn't calling you a liar, I just found it hard to believe that a record buck was living on state land. And I didn't say that there were _no_ bucks, just few of them.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I've lived with in 300 yds of part of it for 24 yrs. I can tell you about 20 yrs ago we had a hugh 14 point in the area. I saw him once and his tracks for a few years, there were no other tracks as big. I found a rub on a 10 in. cedar tree 5 1/2 ft tall. My son was 16 and saw him while bow hunting, standing in a clearing with the sun shining on his antlers. The kid was still shaking when he got home  Dont see many deer lately though.


----------



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to live in Metamora and I worked in Troy, I drove by there twice a day. Across from the riding stable on M-24 there was a huge field with a woodline down the center. Always saw tons of deer there along the road feeding or crossing. The deer were always crossing there. That parcel is got to be long gone.


----------



## fishingninja1 (Nov 3, 2013)

farmboy said:


> A buddy hunted there, said he saw a massive buck, We thought he was kidding. Two days before opening day a girl in a s-10 hit a monster. I may be mistaken but I think it was the biggest deer on record, it was on tv and in the paper too. He was a mess, he had been watching that deer for weeks.


Do you know how big it was (points)?


----------



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

no I dont ,I never saw the deer in person. I did see it on tv and it was huge. They had the shoulder mount ( fresh ) laying on a picnic table and it covered the table. massive tines and thick neck. I know this sounds stupid but I think the Deer was over 250 lbs.


----------



## smallies and bucks (Sep 17, 2002)

I grew up in Lake Orion. Our house backed up to the Bald Mountain recreation area. It had some huge bucks back from the mid 80's till I moved in 2007. I patterened a buck for 5 years seen him once massive scrapes and rubs. Finally one day got a crack at him a buddy was on other side of field and jumped him and a 4 point and doe . The 4 point looked like a fawn next to him. Huge grey body buck. Ended up getting a 30 yard shot, tried to make the perfect shot and it hit a twig I didn't see. The buck looked like a elk only had an eight point rack but I believe it would of been a new record. Spread was 24" easy and g2 and g3 were about 12" long. Always went to the UP with friends for the opener. First time I stayed home my brother and I both shot 8 points. I have seen probably 8-10 10 pointers during my years there. Live in Florida now so hunting there is near impossible. If any want a crack at a giant hit me up and I will direct you to some great honey holes around the bald mountain area.


----------



## smallies and bucks (Sep 17, 2002)

That riding stable has been gone a long time . It is all condos now.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Jager Pro said:


> I wasn't calling you a liar, I just found it hard to believe that a record buck was living on state land. And I didn't say that there were _no_ bucks, just few of them.


So bc it's state land a record buck wouldn't go there? Lol some stupid logic, you would be very surprised to see some of the bucks that have come off state land in SE michigan..... But unless you know the person well you'll never even hear about it..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

This might be that buck. Not Oakland County, but not too far from county line. 










Hit by a truck near M24/Dryden Rd. Lapeer County.

L & O


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

bowhunter19 said:


> So bc it's state land a record buck wouldn't go there? Lol some stupid logic, you would be very surprised to see some of the bucks that have come off state land in SE michigan..... But unless you know the person well you'll never even hear about it..
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You have no idea how many people are in those woods, a record buck would have to be extremely lucky to not encounter a hunter.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

smallies and bucks said:


> I grew up in Lake Orion. Our house backed up to the Bald Mountain recreation area. It had some huge bucks back from the mid 80's till I moved in 2007. I patterened a buck for 5 years seen him once massive scrapes and rubs. Finally one day got a crack at him a buddy was on other side of field and jumped him and a 4 point and doe . The 4 point looked like a fawn next to him. Huge grey body buck. Ended up getting a 30 yard shot, tried to make the perfect shot and it hit a twig I didn't see. The buck looked like a elk only had an eight point rack but I believe it would of been a new record. Spread was 24" easy and g2 and g3 were about 12" long. Always went to the UP with friends for the opener. First time I stayed home my brother and I both shot 8 points. I have seen probably 8-10 10 pointers during my years there. Live in Florida now so hunting there is near impossible. If any want a crack at a giant hit me up and I will direct you to some great honey holes around the bald mountain area.


Any tips would be great!


----------



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

could be the buck, I lived in Metamora for about five years at that very area. And we all saw some monster deer , between the farms and the huge parcels of private land. Behind my house ( on Blood RD.) was a very old orchard owned by a man from a very famous beer family....... It was nothing to see thirty deer in that orchard. And monsters too. Do you know when the photo was taken ?


----------



## nathanrogers (Oct 29, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> This might be that buck. Not Oakland County, but not too far from county line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That buck was also killed in Georgia and Pennsylvania. A buddy of mine sent me it a few weeks back because someone told him it got hit in metamora where they hunt. Not quite true


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

the deer around the gun range are often there. often see doe when shooting there.
now where do those doe come from? gotta be bucks if theres doe.

you may not see many big ones on the state land,,,but there is a bunch of private land in the area, and land that is not open to hunting. since no one hunts the area around the gun range. and there is plenty of food, water, cover, and doe, i see no reason that there could not be some good bucks there. if you go to the north bald mountain area, there are several very good areas that hold some nice deer, both on state land and private land.

i have been hunting small game and fishing that area since 1974.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

john warren said:


> the deer around the gun range are often there. often see doe when shooting there.
> now where do those doe come from? gotta be bucks if theres doe.
> 
> you may not see many big ones on the state land,,,but there is a bunch of private land in the area, and land that is not open to hunting. since no one hunts the area around the gun range. and there is plenty of food, water, cover, and doe, i see no reason that there could not be some good bucks there. if you go to the north bald mountain area, there are several very good areas that hold some nice deer, both on state land and private land.
> ...


What part of the range, do you know? There is a lot of surrounding woods on all sides of the range.


----------

